# Come Paddle in Panama!



## millerotis (Mar 16, 2007)

If you want to paddle in *Panama*, the best option is *Boquete Outdoor Adventures*. We pioneered most of the runs in western Panama, and we know them better than anyone in the world. And we do much more than whitewater. We also offer sea kayaking, rafting, surfing, and remote backpacking trips.

We have been running whitewater trips in Panama for 11 years, but this will be our first full year. The rainy season starts in May, and we are offering the following summer specials for our first full year:

- *10% discount on any custom trip in June, July or August (whitewater, sea kayaking or multi-sport trips).*

- *10% discount on ANY trip booked by May 1st, 2008*.

- *10% discount for ALL returning guests.*

- A *week of kayak instruction for beginners: May 31st – June 8th, 2008.* This nine day trip includes 5 days of instruction, 1 day of hiking, 1 day of playing on the beach, and all transportation, lodging, meals, boats, gear and instruction from the moment you arrive in country until you leave! All of this for the low price of *$1000 per person* (minimum of 3 people). International airfare is NOT included in the price.

We have some of the lowest prices in Central America AND we offer budget trips for the less affluent paddler. 

For our week long trips (9 days in Panama with 7 days of paddling), our prices are:

*ALL INCLUSIVE TRIPS*
*2-5 people: $1350 per person *
*6-8 people: $1200 per person*


*BUDGET TRIPS*

*2-5 people: $950 per person*
*6-8 people: $750 per person*

Please contact us for trip dates and more information.

John Miller
[email protected]
*http://boqueteoutdooradventures.com/*


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Go with Mirador Adventures instead, they are way better:

Mirador Adventures. Eco-tourism, Whitewater, Island Treks in Panama.

Actually I don't know  anything about Boquete Outdoor Adventures, they are probably a good outfit, but Mirador is run by a friend so I would recommend them. Mirador also has a hostel in Boquete called Nomba that goes from $8-$26 a night. They also offer surfing, diving, sail boat charters, volcano tours, horseback riding and just about anything else you might want to do outside in Panama.

Nomba: Hostal for Backpackers, Boquete Panama


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Ha, well, bumping this post will hopefully do them both good. I did a trip with John at Boquete Outdoor Adventures and they're top notch. 

I don't know raftus' friend. He probably runs a good outfit too. 

I do know John and some of his crew have been pioneering runs in Panama for over a decade and as far as I know nobody else can make that claim. My experience was they had their shit together. Panama doesn't exactly have a huge boating scene, and it's not like you can call a gauge or look up a run in the guidebook. These guys had people they could call in the morning to get visuals on the changing flows and intimate knowledge of the area. All the guides were well trained, prepared, solid boaters, and easy to get along with. They were into customizing the trip for what your group wants. They had a good selection of modern creekboats. The accommodations were top notch. John's living in Panama full time and I felt had good knowledge and respect for the culture and his role there. 

I don't have any need to promote John's business, but I do appreciate the service they provided when I was down there and enthusiastically recommend them to others thinking about taking a trip to Panama.


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

I've had 2 trips kayaking with BOA in Panama. They are the ones you want to be following down a river - that much I know. Although I see the beginner class gets a day on the beach..... John, why the hell didn't we get a day on the beach?!?!?! After the Cochea, we ALL could have used a nice mellow day on the beach, sipping pina colatas and mint juleps. I guess I'll sign up for the beginner class next time.


----------



## millerotis (Mar 16, 2007)

Jennifer, it is worse than that. We have been exploring the marine national park off David. We actually take a motor boat out to an uninhabited island for the day. It has beautiful white sand beaches and great snorkeling (hammocks included). Next time you come down, I promise to take you to the beach. In fact, we are doing sea kayaking trips now, so you can spend every day on the beach!

John Miller


----------

